# Off-Angle Head



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone come across this yet, and what do you think:






Website:

http://www.selecttapingtools.com/about.htm

Btw: Looks like a Blueline angle box being used. Are they one of the manufacturers that have a special nose cone size, to which only certain tools fit - ie. their own. Or is it a standard size, like Columbia and Tape Tech are. The infomercial seems to make it sound something like the head will fit whatever box. But I have an outside applicator once given to me that Might be a Blueline - I think it's what the guy figured it was - and it won't fit what I have.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

best music EVER!! I want that music playing whenever i walk into a room. especially the toilet.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

as far as the tool goes i don't see it working for things like no coat. are you supposed to use paper tape or something. it would definately be fast but if you can't coat things like no coat or midflex i think quality might suffer as you could lose your sharp line when sanding. my favourite part was when the guy was standing in front of the off angle like he had never seen one before.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I find your dependent on how well/straight you installed the tape is more important than what coats them, 3 ways would be a nightmare to do also. Thats the whole selling point of the no-coat etc, you can repair stuff with it.

It would be interesting on how it would coat the no-coat/mid flex, I think a cp tube would be better to use though . but I bet even running over the no-coat, it will hide the line or go off coarse

Email them justme, see if they will let you test it, say DWT


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> as far as the tool goes i don't see it working for things like no coat. are you supposed to use paper tape or something. it would definately be fast but if you can't coat things like no coat or midflex i think quality might suffer as you could lose your sharp line when sanding. my favourite part was when the guy was standing in front of the off angle like he had never seen one before.


I just came across it and didn't read everything. From what I read so far, seems like it's just for rounding inside corners.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Email them justme, see if they will let you test it, say DWT


I'll do that. See if they'll come here as well and maybe explain things better/answer any questions.


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

I like it.
I round my inside off angles with a Japanese didlo (bat knife). But than looks a lot quicker.
I might contact them as well. They could do with a tester in the U.K.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Anyone come across this yet, and what do you think:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c_SKelAdgY&feature=related
> 
> ...


 my taptech heads fit on my BlueLine boxPretty neat tool,I feel they will crack unless using a hotmud. Probably work for a tight skim (2nd coat) but not as well on a 1rst coat that needs loaded....just an opinion. Make one that doesnt round it and that would work better,we will wipe open angles with glazer sometimes one side at a time ,works OK


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> I like it.
> I round my inside off angles with a Japanese didlo (bat knife). But than looks a lot quicker.
> I might contact them as well. They could do with a tester in the U.K.


I googled 'Japanese didlo' so see if you were talking about a rubber knife and I came up with this....how do you apply mud with that thing?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^LOL


Back to topic., I want that angle head. I hate off-angles, and this looks like an awesome solution.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> Back to topic., I want that angle head. I hate off-angles, and this looks like an awesome solution.


Message has been sent to Select, inviting them to come here and discuss their product.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe Slim can invite his manufacturer to discuss their product - they might even have instructional videos with the same inspirational music.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

this is what I want! off angles are a pain especially on bay windows where you've got 4 of them :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

D's said:


> Maybe Slim can invite his manufacturer to discuss their product - they might even have instructional videos with the same inspirational music.


Thanks for the reminder on this. It slipped my mind. I'll try inviting them here again.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I googled 'Japanese didlo' so see if you were talking about a rubber knife and I came up with this....how do you apply mud with that thing?


 i want to see an instructional video on how to use this:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't like the look of rounding the flat angles. 
Hard to beat No-Coat and running a 2" nail spotter then the 3" over the outside edge of it. As long as I get it on straight the first time.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> I don't like the look of rounding the flat angles.
> Hard to beat No-Coat and running a 2" nail spotter then the 3" over the outside edge of it. As long as I get it on straight the first time.


I agree evey word


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> I don't like the look of rounding the flat angles.
> Hard to beat No-Coat and running a 2" nail spotter then the 3" over the outside edge of it. As long as I get it on straight the first time.


 Why can companys make a finisher for 90's for the corner box or mudrunner but cant make a finisher for 45's?????
Without the round!!!!!!!!
Same deal i would say but a dif angle for the body of the finisher,same set up but maybe no!! Maybe had 2 much beer tonight:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Thanks for the reminder on this. It slipped my mind. I'll try inviting them here again.


I messaged them again last weekend about them possibly coming here and discussing their angle head. Still no response. If someone does want one, you might have to go to their site and go through 'regular channels':

http://www.selecttapingtools.com/about.htm


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JustMe said:


> I messaged them again last weekend about them possibly coming here and discussing their angle head. Still no response. If someone does want one, you might have to go to their site and go through 'regular channels':
> 
> http://www.selecttapingtools.com/about.htm


 Yea but that thing rounds them! i want something that leaves them with whith a nice crisp corner!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Yea but that thing rounds them! i want something that leaves them with whith a nice crisp corner!


Nocoat


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Yea but that thing rounds them! i want something that leaves them with whith a nice crisp corner!


If you're looking for something that will do mostly 135 degree off angles, have you checked out Can-Am's flushers. They have them in both standard and direct - in case you didn't know, 'direct' allows you to use them on a tube or maybe a corner box to feed mud directly without applying it using an applicator 1st, then spreading it with flusher. I think they could work on at least the smaller sized Mid-flex and maybe smaller No-coat. They're sized at 3.5".

http://www.canamtool.com/products/disambigFlushers


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JustMe said:


> If you're looking for something that will do mostly 135 degree off angles, have you checked out Can-Am's flushers. They have them in both standard and direct - in case you didn't know, 'direct' allows you to use them on a tube or maybe a corner box to feed mud directly without applying it using an applicator 1st, then spreading it with flusher. I think they could work on at least the smaller sized Mid-flex and maybe smaller No-coat. They're sized at 3.5".
> 
> http://www.canamtool.com/products/disambigFlushers


 Dont much like flushers lad Corner ends up with a little round, not sharp and they end up with a hairline crack when everything drys properly


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> and they end up with a hairline crack when everything drys properly


They do? 

We mostly use flushers for our commercial work. Haven't noticed the cracking thing. Wonder why the difference. The muds? Maybe getting a bit of movement in some corners if one is pushing harder with the flushers?


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

the 'crack' is from mud shrinking. it sands out with one pass, not actually a crack in the tape or from shifting, just mud shrinking. usually a result of having your tape in mud to thin, pushing to hard on tape in or having your finish mud to thin. or your flusher is worn out right at the tip and is starting to round off.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

McDusty said:


> the 'crack' is from mud shrinking. it sands out with one pass, not actually a crack in the tape or from shifting, just mud shrinking. usually a result of having your tape in mud to thin, pushing to hard on tape in or having your finish mud to thin. or your flusher is worn out right at the tip and is starting to round off.


 Yea they crack ok!! Then u going 2 round them off with that thing Crack Crack Crack is what u r looking at unless using hot mud!!!:whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i get a hairline crack in at least half of my angles from using the flushers. but just like mcdusty said, it sands right out. i have never had a problem with hairline cracks showing through the paint because i always sand them out.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

The crack is from shrinkage, which will sand out, but it also means your flushing too much mud into the angle, which is unnecessary unless you're an amateur and can't center your angle tapes.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

anything that creates cracks is garbage,plain and simple. Id be a little worried about sanding out cracks or as we call it "fillin crack with dust".What is wrong with the traditional anglebox and anglehead:blink:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> The crack is from shrinkage, which will sand out, but it also means your flushing too much mud into the angle, which is unnecessary unless you're an amateur and can't center your angle tapes.


maybe!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

chris said:


> anything that creates cracks is garbage,plain and simple. Id be a little worried about sanding out cracks or as we call it "fillin crack with dust".What is wrong with the traditional anglebox and anglehead:blink:


i just haven't graduated to angle heads yet. in other words i have spent way too much money on new tools lateley and now i have to make some money with them before i go buy more. i'll get them eventually.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i just haven't graduated to angle heads yet. in other words i have spent way too much money on new tools lateley and now i have to make some money with them before i go buy more. i'll get them eventually.


Slow and steady wins the race:thumbsup:

I pay attention to what people post, and I know taping is your secondary trade.You could end up being one of the better tapers on this site when you do take the leap to full time. and at least you will have your carpentry to fall back on.

Angles are the biggest pain to get down. and if you wanted to pick apart another taper, take a light to their angles 1st. Their the easiest thing to pick apart. (then next is where anything intersects).

The can-am flushers or BTE tend to leave a bit more of a rounded corner. Your going to half to walk and check your work with a light anyhow. So it's no biggy to cut a point with a sponge sander well your checking.Just buy good sponges, ones that don't cut into your work

Also, examine your flusher heads, if one has a sharper point to it, try using it last. You can file the point a bit, but don't get too carried away doing that. They just wear out faster.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

A chisel to the back of the tin nose will sharpen the angle.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i probably will start taping full time some day. i could write a really long post about why i really like finishing drywall because i have spent a lot of time thinking about it. carpentry is a really cool trade with more than enugh to keep me interested but it just is not what turns my crank. maybe i'll post my long winded reason another time.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> anything that creates cracks is garbage,plain and simple. Id be a little worried about sanding out cracks or as we call it "fillin crack with dust".What is wrong with the traditional anglebox and anglehead:blink:


 Something we agree on then!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Why can companys make a finisher for 90's for the corner box or mudrunner but cant make a finisher for 45's?????
> Without the round!!!!!!!!
> Same deal i would say but a dif angle for the body of the finisher,same set up but maybe no!! Maybe had 2 much beer tonight:thumbup:


:whistling2::yes::jester:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Well the off angle head idea didn't seem to work out too well for Select Taping Tools. Their website is no longer online :blink:

http://www.selecttapingtools.com/


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont think it was a very successful tool??

Man, That guys got some massive thumbs :blink:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

For the past several years there is a guy that's been shopping a design for a variable angle tool to all the mfrs. I talked to him once and he wanted $11,000,000.00 for it....:blink:.

The selecttapingtools idea looks like a pretty good design to me. It's certainly better than the one I mentioned above.

Personally...I think most guys make the mistake of ramping up to change the world and run out of steam (and money) before the tool has a chance to really kick in....


....tragically.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

rhardman said:


> The selecttapingtools idea looks like a pretty good design to me.
> Personally...I think most guys make the mistake of ramping up to change the world and run out of steam (and money) before the tool has a chance to really kick in....


I agree Rick - looks like a good tool for rounded off angles.

I took the time to look up the phone number on the back of his t shirt in the video. ( I need to get a life) :blush:

Maybe somebody could follow up on there 12 years of research. Seems a shame to let a good tool die before coming to market.

Select Builders 
Covina, CA 91722. 

Phone: (626) 332-3939
​


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> I agree Rick - looks like a good tool for rounded off angles.
> I took the time to look up the phone number on the back of his t shirt in the video. ( I need to get a life) :blush: Maybe somebody could follow up on there 12 years of research. Seems a shame to let a good tool die before coming to market.
> Select Builders
> Covina, CA 91722.
> Phone: (626) 332-3939​




I'll give it a try on Monday and report what I learn...

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry fellas # disconnected


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I agree Rick - looks like a good tool for rounded off angles.
> 
> I took the time to look up the phone number on the back of his t shirt in the video. ( I need to get a life) :blush:
> 
> ...


There's no way that tool would work

To run over tape, it would rely to much on motor control to keep it running straight. Then to run it over no-coat/midflex, I can envision sanding out the point,,,,,looks like it fills things rounded:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> There's no way that tool would work
> 
> To run over tape, it would rely to much on motor control to keep it running straight. Then to run it over no-coat/midflex, I can envision sanding out the point,,,,,looks like it fills things rounded:yes:


Well unless you want rounded corners you might be right 2buck (OMG did I just say that)

Maybe an adjustable flusher head??:beta1:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> There's no way that tool would work
> 
> To run over tape, it would rely to much on motor control to keep it running straight. Then to run it over no-coat/midflex, I can envision sanding out the point,,,,,looks like it fills things rounded:yes:





Mudshark said:


> Well unless you want rounded corners you might be right 2buck (OMG did I just say that)


Yea...maybe...I don't know...

But gentlemen, can we say "Well Done!" to a guy that gave it a shot?

:notworthy:

He got a patent on it so you can bet he told all his friends about it and they were proud and hopeful for him. Then he set up his website and started doing everything he could to sell it (professional video...great professional brochure/graphics) and after a while things started falling apart. His wife (and kids?) began to see things taking longer than he thought and then their doubt started setting in. Finally, everyone he had shared his dream with finally had to admit "defeat." Maybe some of them thought he was a fool. That is....unless...they measured "success" as just trying... Unfortunately, most people measure "success" as making a ton of money.

I admire the guy. :yes:














Rick


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> There's no way that tool would work
> 
> To run over tape, it would rely to much on motor control to keep it running straight. Then to run it over no-coat/midflex, I can envision sanding out the point,,,,,looks like it fills things rounded:yes:
> 
> Select Taping Tool Infommercial - Biz Boosta Marketing - YouTube


 You have to sand out the point on your tin heads?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> You have to sand out the point on your tin heads?


That's the silliest thing I have ever seen. Why not the butterfly float and old fashion craftsmanship?


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That's the silliest thing I have ever seen. Why not the butterfly float and old fashion craftsmanship?


On a 15 foot run in 13 seconds?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That's the silliest thing I have ever seen. Why not the butterfly float and old fashion craftsmanship?


 then come back later with the drop cloths and fix all the cracks?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

rhardman said:


> On a 15 foot run in 13 seconds?


But that is on the second coat. That's 13 seconds saved for me.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> But that is on the second coat. That's 13 seconds saved for me.


Okay...maybe you know more than me...

Give me your steps, time and tools...

We're sampling a 15 foot run in the middle of a room. No set up time, raw rock to finish.


I'm open to correction...:bangin:

Whatcha got? :thumbsup:



_(Just playin' Sir*)_



Your profile say's plaster which I have a ton of respect for. I did thin wall, 3 coat stucco, arches and coves for years. You can do magic with plaster in the right hands. But for speed, Drywall is the way to go. We lose a lot of time in off angles so why beat up a guy trying to help the process?

It's all good my friend! :thumbup:



*Capital "S" very deliberate!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

rhardman said:


> Okay...maybe you know more than me...
> 
> Give me your steps, time and tools...
> 
> ...


Based on the wall in the video top to bottom with mesh in place. 

Apply Durabond 90 to both sides same coat pull mud back and forth with trowel. Then pull butterfly float ( the butterfly float can correct wavy angles.) pinch edge lines with wet trowel. 

Total estimated time 10 minuets and done one coat. 

Can that mud pan roller fix wavy angles?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That's the silliest thing I have ever seen. Why not the butterfly float and old fashion craftsmanship?




I guess there may be a few dinosaurs left doing it that way Brightstar, however the majority of the industry has moved beyond the butterfly float. 

Maybe there is a reason for that!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Based on the wall in the video top to bottom with mesh in place.
> 
> Apply Durabond 90 to both sides same coat pull mud back and forth with trowel. Then pull butterfly float ( the butterfly float can correct wavy angles.) pinch edge lines with wet trowel.
> 
> ...



Sure, one coat but 10 minutes for a 15 foot run?

Apples and oranges my friend!


This was fun! :thumbsup:


I have no doubt you're a master at your craft! I matched an 80 year arched doorway 2 1/2 feet thick with one coat of plaster one time. I added hotmud to the plaster with #30 silica. Troweled it on both wall sections and upward over the archway. As the mud took up I floated the walls with a white float coming up into the arched sides and into the crown. As the mud set I used a paint brush to blend the edges into the existing (horsehair) plaster and it turned out absolutely perfect. Everyone was blown away.

I know what you can do with that stuff! :yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> http://yoursmiles.org/m-negative.php
> 
> I guess there may be a few dinosaurs left doing it that way Brightstar, however the majority of the industry has moved beyond the butterfly float.
> 
> ...


And you wonder why nobody can skimcoat Without a paint roller and squeegee. Those tools have robbed you of your skills. IMO


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> And you wonder why nobody can skimcoat Without a paint roller and squeegee. Those tools have robbed you of your skills. IMO


I am not so sure about you Brightstar - We speak a different language. :blink:

Oh and its minutes not minuets in post 52


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

rhardman said:


> Sure, one coat but 10 minutes for a 15 foot run?
> 
> Apples and oranges my friend!
> 
> ...


Yes I can do 8 foot runs in under 5.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

For what they guy was trying to accomplish, it's a good invention. He was shooting for coved off-angles, and made a tool that would do it. Would I buy it? Probably not, because I rarely do coved off-angles, and a rubber knife, while not being perfect or super fast, is $10.

Now, if you were a production outfit doing mostly sprayed textures and coving all of your off-angles........why _wouldn't _you buy this thing?

For my gig, smooth and hand textures, coves are way more trouble than they're worth. I need crisp lines.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> You have to sand out the point on your tin heads?


i have a tool that does that in seconds. Well sanding down the point on no-coat, is a time consuming affair done by hand with a sponge:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Yea...maybe...I don't know...
> 
> But gentlemen, can we say "Well Done!" to a guy that gave it a shot?
> 
> ...


My bet is the big boys at AXIA INCORPORATED may have put the legal squeeze on him, grabbed the patent and we may see it come out as a TapeTech Tool sometime soon. :yes:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> My bet is the big boys at AXIA INCORPORATED may have put the legal squeeze on him, grabbed the patent and we may see it come out as a TapeTech Tool sometime soon. :yes:


Maybe Axia could be compared to the Catholic church, who knows what secrets their hiding from the commoners.:whistling2:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> My bet is the big boys at AXIA INCORPORATED may have put the legal squeeze on him, grabbed the patent and we may see it come out as a TapeTech Tool sometime soon.





Mudslinger said:


> Maybe Axia could be compared to the Catholic church, who knows what secrets their hiding from the commoners.:whistling2:


Actually, I have the list of all Ames owned intellectual property and they do tend to buy up new patents that are relevant to drywall, but they didn't get this one. Most of the patents they own are pretty good ideas, but one is just stupid. I can't believe they paid the guy for it. :blink:


----------

